
Cachet HQ is dropping native Heroku support - jbrooksuk
https://blog.cachethq.io/dropping-native-heroku-support/
======
benologist
I was thinking about this with an open source project of mine too - I put in
the deploy button because it really streamlines deploying self-hosted apps,
but "free half day hosting" makes it so much less attractive.

I can't imagine working within the limitations of the free plan for stuff I
build, if I have to do that somewhere else I will do it all somewhere else of
course.

~~~
jbrooksuk
It truly is a tough call for me. Without the ease of Heroku deployment, Cachet
wouldn't be nearly as popular. But by leaving it in, I'm providing a degraded
experience.

A status page needs to be available all of the time, not half of the day. What
use is that?

I'm sure the free tier has it's uses, as Heroku suggest, experiments, basic
apps etc.

